
Why Startups Use Ruby on Rails? - MLSDev
http://mlsdev.com/en/blog/61-why-startups-use-ruby-on-rails
======
chirau
This article lost me at:

"AirBnb, Shopify, Dribbble - these are large companies known by almost every
person in the world"

Really? Which world is this? I can't take seriously people who think their
tiny professional circle is the world.

